# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Journey to Bubot waterfall

## kuching

March 28-29, 2009. Last week was my first time to over night near a waterfall at Sarawak-Kalimantan border. The journey took us almost 5 hours to the waterfall....and the whole area was infested with blood sucking leeches. It was a bit tough for me especially carrying a big backpack but it was a good place to train myself before carrying backpack to climb higher mountains in Borneo. This area is a good place to relax & enjoy the mother nature created by God. 




We have to criss-crossing the river for 9 times!!!

Pix 1







Pix 2: The water is mixture of blackwater & clearwater.






pix 3







Pix 4






pix 5






Pix 6: A small cascade.

----------


## kuching

Pix 7





Pix 8





Pix 9: No time to look for fish, so no picture of any fish in this trip.





Pix 10

----------


## kuching

Pix 11





Pix 12





Pix 13: Bubot waterfall....hiden deep inside the jungle of Borneo.





Pix 14






Pix 15: It is a beautiful waterfall!!!






Pix 16

----------


## kuching

Pix 17





Pix 18 Trying this double exposure in the jungle hut at night.....I was firing my flash twice & asked my friends to pose for me in 2 diffirent position.....all set to manual mode.








Pix 19





Pix 20





Pix 21: The night sky





Pix 22

----------


## kuching

Pix 23: The temperature suddenly drop below 18 degree Celsius after midnight....and I forgot to bring sleeping bag, so I woke up in the middle of the night & used my raincoat (poncho) to cover my legs.






Pix 24: light painting






Pix 25






These few shots were taken at night. It's much easier to shoot insects at night compared to day time as they will not run away even your macro lens is less than 10cm away from the insects....



Pix 26: Tiger beetle (_Cicindela aurulenta_)





Pix 27: Katydid





Pix 28

----------


## kuching

Pix 29: Grasshopper





Pix 30






Pix 31: No idea what is this?





Pix 32: spider





Pix 33: Mosquito & the caterpillar





Pix 34: All the moths come to lick my wet shirt & trousers.....

----------


## kuching

Pix 35





Pix 36






Pix 37







Pix 38: The mating spiders





Pix 39





Pix 40: Cricket

----------


## kuching

Pix 41: preparing food in the kitchen.




Pix 42: BBQ chicken wings.






Pix 43: BBQ pork.





Pix 44: The most delicious food prepared by our guide: bamboo chicken mixed with ginger!






Pix 45: Cooking the bamboo chicken (meats are kept inside the bamboo & burn the bamboo under the fire)

----------


## kuching

Pix 46: BBQ potatoes...





Pix 47: Supper time in a jungle hut:





Pix 48: Kitchen





Pix 49: Good morning, Borneo!





Pix 50





Pix 51

----------


## kuching

Pix 52



Pix 53





Pix 54: Blood sucker, leech vs Weaver ants (_Oecophylla smaragdina_)





pix 55: Few minutes later, the leech "melt"!





Pix 56

----------


## kuching

Pix 57: Blood sucker, leech.




Pix 58: 






To be continued......

----------


## ranmasatome

Woot.. great pictures!! looks like you had fun!

and isn't that insect an ant?

----------


## kuching

> Woot.. great pictures!! looks like you had fun!
> 
> and isn't that insect an ant?



Thanks for viewing.... :Grin:

----------


## MrTree

nice leech!!! 

ahaha

----------


## kuching

Pix 59: flower of a species of ginger.




Pix 60: First time found this species of aroid, _Hapaline appendiculata_ which is one of the rarest aroid in Borneo.





Pix 61: The inflorescence is white in colour. (same species as above)





Pix 62: Some of the leaves of this aroid are greenish coloured. (same species as above)




Pix 63: Flowers of a scrub.

----------


## kuching

> nice leech!!! 
> 
> ahaha


Ha!ha! yup.... :Grin:

----------


## kuching

Pix 64: Unidentified species





Pix 65: A saprophyte plant (no leaf):





Pix 66: a species of Pandan (_Pandanus_ sp.) which got bluish-dark green leaves!!! It is growing together with _Homalomena_ sp. (aroid)






Pix 67: _Schismatoglottis wallichii_  (aroid).






Pix 68: Fern leaf

----------


## Captain Telecredible

bro, 
Can you kindly confirm with me cause im going Kuching in 19 of June for hiking. Intend to make you as a tour guide for us.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Kenneth

----------


## kuching

Pix 69: Probably is a_ Hibiscus_ ??





Pix 70: _Dendrobium anosmum_  (orchid).






Pix 71: Close-up of _Dendrobium anosmum_  (orchid).







Pix 72: A big clump of _Coelogyne_ orchid.






Pix 73: Hill paddy field





Pix 74

----------


## kuching

> bro, 
> Can you kindly confirm with me cause im going Kuching in 19 of June for hiking. Intend to make you as a tour guide for us.
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> Kenneth



I already sent an email to u.  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Telecredible

> I already sent an email to u.


Bro. Sorry didnt recieve your e-mail.
Have you gotten my email address wrongly? 

[email protected]

Cheers.

----------


## kuching

Pix 75





Pix 76





Pix 77: Bamboo bridge crossing...





Pix 78: A male scarab beetle (_Trichogomphus_ sp.) got stuck in a mist net set by villagers.





Pix 79

----------


## kuching

> Bro. Sorry didnt recieve your e-mail.
> Have you gotten my email address wrongly? 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cheers.


Ok, just PM u. Got it? :Smile:

----------


## kuching

Pix 80: dragon fly.




Pix 81





Pix 82: Juvenile of spiders....& the morning dews.





Pix 83: A spider is wrapping up its victim : a butterfly!





Pix 84

----------


## kuching

Pix 85: Going back....





Pix 86: A jungle hut.






Pix 87: The door





Pix 88





Pix 89: A female pig & its young pigs....






THE END.

----------


## kuching

River crossing (Youtube):

YouTube - Journey to Bubot waterfall -part 1

YouTube - Journey to Bubot waterfall part 2

----------


## benetay

Woah! Must be very tiring but very rewarding. Your pictures capture my attention, all of them. Well done man! Certainly stunning. 

Cheers!

----------


## kuching

> Woah! Must be very tiring but very rewarding. Your pictures capture my attention, all of them. Well done man! Certainly stunning. 
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks for viewing.... :Smile:

----------


## kuching

Bubot waterfall video clip:

YouTube - Bubot waterfall



Mini _Bulbophullum_ orchid found on the tree near the river:

_Bulbophullum vermiculare_












The flower is less than 1cm!!!

----------

